# What do I have



## dpbikep (Jun 21, 2019)

I bought this Schwinn voyageur around the 80s from Salem Oregon Schwinn shop. if I am remembering correctly but the receipt has no date and I can't find a picture of it anywhere. It is dark gray. The neck has a number OF00654 stamp on it and a red Schwinn Quality badge above it. On the tube going down from the seat to the sprocket it says made in japan for Schwinn cycle company. It has 3 sprockets in the front and 7 in the back. Does that make it a 21 speed?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 21, 2019)

1990     See if there is 4 small numbers stamped in the headbadge.   That would tell all.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1990_MTB_Road_Cat_33.html 

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1990_MTB_Road_Cat_28.html


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 21, 2019)

the 1991 catalog Voyageur looks very similar to your bike.   Through 1990 they still had the shifters on the down tube on the Voyageur, 1991 had them on the handlebar.

https://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1991_2000/1991_24.html


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 21, 2019)

Yep 1991 looks closer to yours.    Good call Piercer!


----------



## dpbikep (Jun 22, 2019)

The number stamped on the badge is 1270. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 23, 2019)

OK   so it is a 1990.   Came off the line on Monday May 7th 1990


----------



## dpbikep (Jun 25, 2019)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> OK   so it is a 1990.   Came off the line on Monday May 7th 1990



Thank you for the help. Could you explain how you came to that answer. I was all mixed up from the serial number.


----------



## Roger Henning (Jun 25, 2019)

1270 is the 127th day of a year ending in 0.  You decide 1990 as there were no Schwinns of this kind made in 2000, 1980, or 2010.  Roger


----------

